# Frage zu Spanien Amberjack/Palometa



## BigTom65 (7. August 2007)

Hallo ;+,

fahre am Sonntag denn 11.08.2007 nach Riomar in Spanien (Ebrodelta) und möchte mit dem Boot auf Amberjack/Palometa 
fischen. Kennt jemand die Fangmethode? Ich habe schon gelesen mit Hornhecht oder Meeräsche an der Oberfläche schleppen, dann habe ich gelesen mit Downrigger auf 8 Meter Wassertiefe schleppen.  Kann jemand genaue angaben zum Fischen auf Amberjack/Palometa machen? Angelgerät hierzu ist vorhanden, leider nicht die Erfahrung! 

Würde mich auf eine Antwort freuen!

Cu

BigTom65


----------



## ralle (8. August 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Spanien Amberjack/Palometa*

Wir haben damals nur an der Oberfläche geschleppt (Meeräsche oder Horni) oder mit sehr flachlaufenden Wobblern.
Der Topköder war Horni aber Meeräsche geht auch. Die Bisse kamen absolut brutal und man sollte schon einiges an Schnur auf der Rolle haben  und ganz wichtig stabilste Vorfächer !!
Die Biester haben so manches Stahlvorfach oder Drilling zerpflückt , und die Wobbler sahen erst aus


----------



## BigTom65 (9. August 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Spanien Amberjack/Palometa*

Mit wieviel Knoten/Miles habt ihr denn geschleppt? Habt ihr am Schleppsystem ein Blei gehabt, oder habt Ihr ohne geschleppt?

Cu

BigTom65


----------



## ralle (9. August 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Spanien Amberjack/Palometa*

Wir haben ohne Blei geschleppt.
Die Geschwindigkeit kann ich dir nicht genau sagen. Hängt auch von der Größe der Köder ab. Optimal war immer wenn der Fisch sich durch den Wasserdruck anfängt zu drehen bzw. leicht aus dem wasser springt.


----------



## peterws (9. August 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Spanien Amberjack/Palometa*

Hallo!

War vor ein paar Jahren dort unterwegs, mit kleinem, offenen, gemieteten Boot.

Meeräschen schleppen funktioniert super und die hast Du dort in Mengen zur Verfügung, keine Angst vor richtig großen Äschen, die Raubfische lieben grade diese. Auf die Art wirst Du aber hauptsächlich Bluefish fangen. 

Stahlvorfächer (in extra stark!) sind unverzichtbar, Bluefish haben Messerscharfe Zähne.

Wichtig ist, das Du aus dem Flussbereich ins offene Meer fährst. Das ist wiederum aber nicht ganz ungefährlich, weil der eigentliche Flusslauf noch weit ins Meer von sehr flachen Sandbänken gesäumt ist und die Strömung sehr stark ist. Vor Ort auf jeden Fall sachkundigen Rat einholen!

Zurück zum Fisch. Palometas habe ich dort leider noch nicht gefangen. Soviel ich weiß beißen die aber am besten auf Köderfisch (Makrele oder Sardine), die an der Pose im Mündungsbereich angeboten wird.

Eines noch: Die Einheimischen hatten eine etwas eigenartige Methode die (toten) Meeräschen zum Schleppen anzuködern, die aber recht effektiv war, kaum Fehlbisse. Ein langes Stahlvorfach an dessen Ende Drei Haken sind. Vom Ende her: Zunächst ein großer Drilling, nach ca. 20 cm ein weiterer großer Drilling und als letztes, nach weiteren 20 cm ein großer Einzelhaken. Der unterste Haken (Drilling) wird der Meeräsche durch das Schwanzende gestochen, dann wir das Vorfach so um den Fisch gewickelt, dass  der zweite Drilling in der Mitte des Fisches eingestochen werden kann und weiter gewickelt, so dass der Einzelhaken von unten nach oben durch Kiefer/Kopf gezogen werden kann. 

Viele Grüße und viel Spass in Spanien,
Peter

Noch ein Zusatz: Geschwindigkeit so, dass Köderfisch an der Oberfläche bleibt --> kein Blei!


----------



## Rheinstipper (30. September 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Spanien Amberjack/Palometa*

Hallo big tom65
leider ist es jetzt zu spät für Tipps, da du sicher aus dem Urlaub
zurück bist. Wie hast du denn gefangen oder was wurde gefangen. 
Ich bin gerade vom Delta zurück, leider hat uns das Wetter geärgert, sodass zum angeln nicht viel Zeit blieb, trotdem haben mein Kollege und ich in knapp 8 Tagen 260 ltr. Sprit in der Mündung verfahren, mit mäßigem Erfolg aber so ist es nun mal in der Mündung " alles oder nichts "
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.
mfg
Rheinstipper                                  ,





BigTom65 schrieb:


> Hallo ;+,
> 
> fahre am Sonntag denn 11.08.2007 nach Riomar in Spanien (Ebrodelta) und möchte mit dem Boot auf Amberjack/Palometa
> fischen. Kennt jemand die Fangmethode? Ich habe schon gelesen mit Hornhecht oder Meeräsche an der Oberfläche schleppen, dann habe ich gelesen mit Downrigger auf 8 Meter Wassertiefe schleppen. Kann jemand genaue angaben zum Fischen auf Amberjack/Palometa machen? Angelgerät hierzu ist vorhanden, leider nicht die Erfahrung!
> ...


----------



## Leerfish (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Spanien Amberjack/Palometa*

Hallo BigTom65 

würde auch gerne wissen wie es war in Riomar!
War früher (bis 2006) Stammgast im Delta. Meist im Juli, teilweise im Juni. Meine Anglerei war bis 1997 phänomenal. Danach kam nach meiner Erfahrung langsam aber sicher der totale Niedergang der Sportfischerei. Spordarisch wird noch was gefangen. Es ist ein leidiges Thema geworden. Z.B. werden die Baby Blues von den komerz. Schleppbooten kaltblütig abgeschöpft. Sardellen (Hauptfutter) sind praktisch ausgestorben. Auch die Sportfischerei leiset ihren Beitrag. Im Juni ist Laichzeit von Leer- und Bluefish. Genau dann werden aber die meisten laichbereiten Fische durch Angelfischer abgeschlachtet.

Sammle Informationen über das Delta. Für den ganzen Deltabereich ist eine Fischereischutzzone geplant. Lediglich die Sportfischerei soll zugelassen werden.

Gruss Leerfish


----------

